# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Λιπαντής/Καθαριστής μηχανής.

## ΓιαννηςΜ

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Είμαι καινούργιος στο site.
Βγάζω Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο για λιπαντής-καθαριστής μηχανής.
Καλή ιδέα? Έχετε ακούσει πρώτο μισθό μήπως?
Ευχαριστώ 
Γιάννης

----------


## makism87

gia soy file mou na ipologizizis1500  eos  1800

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

thanks ρε Μακη για την απαντηση σου.
Αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι σκληρη η δουλεια του ναυτικου
τα λεφτα που μου λες ακουγονται μια χαρα,τουλαχιστον σε συγκριση με την τελευταια στεργιανη δουλεια που ειχα σαν χειριστης μηχανηματων σε εργοστασιο και επερνα 850 καθαρα για 70 ωρες την εβδομαδα,
και παλι ευχαριστω.
Ελπιζω να παρω και αλλες γνωμες για το θεμα...

----------


## gagarin

Τα ίδια θα παίρνεις και τώρα για 24/7 την βδομάδα.
Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά τα ίδια θα παίρνεις και θα είσαι και εσώκλειστος, αν δουλεύεις 8 μήνες τον χρόνο 8χ1500= 12000 ενώ στην στεριά 14χ850= 11900
  To μόνο καλό ότι δεν θα ξοδεύεις πολλά λεφτά.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

Γεια σου κοσμοναυτη Gagarin(Ο πρωτος που μπηκε σε τροχια γυρω απο τη γη στο διαστημα)!Ευχαριστω για το μην σου.
Γιατι να μην μπορω να δουλευω ολη τη διαρκεια του ετους?


Εχω ενα κοννεδακι να μπω στην ΑΝΕΚ.Κανενα σχολιο για την εταιρια-μισθους-συνθήκες καθημερινότητας?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα καθήκοντα είναι (από παλιό βιβλίο για αυτό και η καθαρέυουσα):



> Οι καθαρισταί ή οι μαθητευόμενοι μηχανής βοηθούν τους λιπαντάς και θερμαστάς εις τα καθήκοντα των μετέχοντες ή εκτελούντες τας κάτωθι εργασίας:
> α) Καθαρισμόν διαχωριστήρων ελαίου και πετρελαίου, φίλτρων και θερμοδοχείου και οχετών σαρώσεως (SCAVENGING TANK).
> β) Σφυροκόπησιν και καθαρισμόν εν γένει (σάρωσιν, πλύσιν, χρωματισμόν, στίλβωσιν στιλπνών μεταλλικών επιφανειών), εις άπαντας τους χώρους της μηχανής.
> γ) Εκκένωσιν βαρελίων μηχανελαίου εις τας δεξαμενάς
> δ) Παραλαβήν καυσίμων και ύδατος.
> ε) Παραλαβήν υλικών μηχανής είτε εκ του κρηπιδώματος, είτε εκ της πλευράς του πλοίου, είτε εκ του καταστρώματος αυτού και περαιτέρω μεταφοράν και τοποθέτησιν τούτων εις τας οικείας αποθήκας.
> στ) Καθαρισμόν και συτήρησιν λεβήτων (καυστήρων, προφυσίων, αυλών κλπ.).
> ζ) Απόρριψιν εις την θάλασσαν των υπολειμμάτων καύσεως ως και πάσης φύσεως απορριμάτων μηχανολεβητοστασίου.
> η) Καθαρισμόν εν γένει κοινοχρήστων χώρων ενδιαιτήσεως και υγιεινής κατωτέρου προσωπικού μηχανής.
> ...

----------


## gagarin

> Γεια σου κοσμοναυτη Gagarin(Ο πρωτος που μπηκε σε τροχια γυρω απο τη γη στο διαστημα)!Ευχαριστω για το μην σου.
> Γιατι να μην μπορω να δουλευω ολη τη διαρκεια του ετους?
> 
> 
> Εχω ενα κοννεδακι να μπω στην ΑΝΕΚ.Κανενα σχολιο για την εταιρια-μισθους-συνθήκες καθημερινότητας?


 Φίλε νόμιζα πως αναφερόσουν σε ποντοπόρα. :Confused: 
Από ακτοπλοΐα μόνο ακουστά έχω κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

> Φίλε νόμιζα πως αναφερόσουν σε ποντοπόρα.
> Από ακτοπλοΐα μόνο ακουστά έχω κάποια πράγματα.


Ε καλα...και γω τωρα την ψαχνω τη φαση.!
Θα δουμε γιατι εκτος Ανεκ νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχουν εταιριες που παιρνουν Ελληνες για κατωτερο πληρωμα πια.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

> Τα καθήκοντα είναι (από παλιό βιβλίο για αυτό και η καθαρέυουσα):


Παναγιώτη γεια σου και ευχαριστω για ολα τα info!
ΓΟΥΣΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΩ 
το χωσιμο στη μηχανη και ολες τις αλλες εργασιες που μου εχεις γραψει.

Εχω και ""προυπηρεσια"" Παλευτης Καλλιοπης-δημοσιου χωρου
 απο προυγουμενη δουλεια μου οπωτε πιστευω οτι δεν θα βρεθω προ εκπληξεων τουλαχιστον πανω στα συγκεκριμενα θεματα.
Αλλες καταστασεις με προβληματιζουν εκει περα μεσα....

----------


## Paralia

> Θα δουμε γιατι εκτος Ανεκ νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχουν εταιριες που παιρνουν Ελληνες για κατωτερο πληρωμα πια.


Όλες οι εταιρείες της ακτοπλοΐας, με έλληνες επανδρώνουν τα πλοία τους.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

> Φίλε νόμιζα πως αναφερόσουν σε ποντοπόρα.
> Από ακτοπλοΐα μόνο ακουστά έχω κάποια πράγματα.


Γιατι στα ποντοπορα δουλευετε μονο 8 μηνες?

----------


## gagarin

> Γιατι στα ποντοπορα δουλευετε μονο 8 μηνες?


 Το λιγότερο 6-7 μήνες, το περισσότερο όσο αντέχεις :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αλλες καταστασεις με προβληματιζουν εκει περα μεσα....


Καμιά κατάσταση να μην σε προβληματίζει .Πιάνουν τα χέρια σου ?σκαμπάζεις από μηχανές , εργαλεία κτλ? Σου αρέσει η μουτζούρα ?Ο λαδάς κάνει υπεύθυνη βάρδια μαζι με αξιωματικό φυσικά .Τα λεφτά που ανέφεραν μου φαίνονται λίγα και πρεπει να είναι λίγο παραπάνω ,διότι υπάρχουν και κάποιες υπερωρίες .Αν έχεις όρεξη για δουλειά, προχώρα και δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα .

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

> Καμιά κατάσταση να μην σε προβληματίζει .Πιάνουν τα χέρια σου ?σκαμπάζεις από μηχανές , εργαλεία κτλ? Σου αρέσει η μουτζούρα ?Ο λαδάς κάνει υπεύθυνη βάρδια μαζι με αξιωματικό φυσικά .Τα λεφτά που ανέφεραν μου φαίνονται λίγα και πρεπει να είναι λίγο παραπάνω ,διότι υπάρχουν και κάποιες υπερωρίες .Αν έχεις όρεξη για δουλειά, προχώρα και δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα .


Γεια σου μαστροκωστα!
Καπως ετσι θα γουσταρα να συναντησω τα πραγματα πανω στο πλοιο και σε ευχαριστω για την ενθαρρυνση!

-Σημερα το πρωι μιλαγα με ενα παλιο καπετανιο που εχει βγει στη συνταξη απο το1996(θησαυρος εμπειριων)και μου ειπε οτι λαδας ειναι καλη θεση αλλα μαλλον εμενα θα με ξεκινησουν απο καθαριστη γιατι στη θαλασσα θεωρουμαι εντελως ανειδικευτος.Με το πτυχιο ΤΕΕ μηχανολογου που εχω ομως μπορω να συμπληρωνω προυπηρεσια στο ΚΕΠ μου και του χρονου να δωσω εξετασεις για Μηχανοδηγος Β.

-Ξερω πολυ καλη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση, φρεζα ,τορνο,CNC-PLC προγραμματισμο και χειρισμο και γενικα δεν ειμαι εντελως κουλαδι....
(Στο εργοστασιο που δουλευα ημουν ο μονος βοηθος μηχανικου που δεν σιχαινοταν να πιασει το γρασαδορο...χα χα καλο εε?)

-Συγχαρητηρια για τις γνωσεις σου που εχω διαβασει εδω και εκει μεσα στο site αυτο και τις φωτογραφιες πλοιων και μηχανων που εχεις δημοσιευσει κατα καιρους!!!!You rock!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα πράγμα θα προσέξεις , διότι οι ναυτικοί είναι περίεργη ράτσα ανθρώπων .Να μην κάνεις τον έξυπνο .Τα μηχανοστάσια είναι γεμάτα μηχανήματα που δεν μαθαίνονται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη .ακόμα και αν είναι κάτι που το ξέρεις , θέλει μια διακριτικότητα στο πως θα το πεις .Ναι στην αρχή θα πας καθαριστής ,και είναι χαμαλοδουλειά .Θέλει λίγο υπομονή και αν δουν ότι είσαι καλό παιδί και καταλαβαίνεις απο δουλεια, θα σε βάλουν σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα λαδά .Να δείξεις όρεξη για δουλειά και δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα .Η ιεραρχία στα βαπόρια τηρείτε με αυστηρότητα .Και κάτι τελευταίο ...το βαπόρι είναι μια μικρή γειτονιά που έχει κάθε λογής ανθρώπους .Καλούς, κακούς, παράξενους, έξυπνους Κρατήσου μακριά από κουτσομπολιά και προσωπικές διαφορές , αν και στο μηχανοστάσιο δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα τα πράγματα διότι τους ζαλίζουν οι αναθυμιάσεις του πετρελαίου. 
Άντε Μαστρογιαννη ,καλά ταξίδια !

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

αν και στο μηχανοστάσιο δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα τα πράγματα διότι τους ζαλίζουν οι αναθυμιάσεις του πετρελαίου. 
¶ντε Μαστρογιαννη ,καλά ταξίδια ! [/quote]

Ευχαριστω Μαστροκωστα ,will do so...

----------


## kafidas

εγο τι να πω στα 1200 καθαρα και χορια ο τσαμπουκας?

----------


## ΓιαννηςΜ

> εγο τι να πω στα 1200 καθαρα και χορια ο τσαμπουκας?


τι εννοεις?

----------


## koukou

Γενικά οι άνθρωποι των Μηχανοστασίων, είναι άνθρωποι που λένε λίγα και κάνουνε πολλά!
Ο mastrokostas τα λέει μια χαρά!
Καλέ φίλε ΓιάννηΜ κρατα τον ενθουσιασμό σου για τη μαγική στιγμή που θα ακούσεις τον φοβερό ήχο τον μηχανών!
Αν εισαι ταπινός θα είναι πρός οφελό σου!
*ΒΛΕΠΕ - ΑΚΟΥ - ΜΗΝ ΛΑΛΗΣ*, και όλλα θα πάνε καλά!
Οτι και να ξέρεις να θημάσαι ότι σάν μηχανικός σε βαπόρια έχεις να μάθεις ακόμα περισσότερα,είναι μεγάλο σχολείο το Μηχανοστάσιο! :Very Happy:

----------


## kafidas

> τι εννοεις?


Ενοω οτη ειμαι ριγμενος οικονομικα απο πολλες εταιρειες μικρες και μεγαλες ενοω :twisted: και τους βαρεθηκα οσο και καλη διαγογη που εδηξα ως τορα εχο κανοι σε 25 εταιροιες αυτο που τους νιαζει ειναι η τρηγονηκη ιεραρχειμενη καριερα τους ως ναυτης το λεο αυτο λεηλασια ωραριον και χορις αντολαγμα μονο τιν καριερα τους καλιτερη θελουνε, αλλα σε πλατες κατοτερες.Μου μαδισανε τιν καρδια αξειοματικοι και πλιοκτιτες.

----------


## Morgan

Eygenikh paraklhsh na prosexoume se pio thema grafoume ti (kai pws to grafoume) synadelfoi....

----------


## tango

Καλησπερα σας . Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για την ειδικοτητα του Καθαριστη εαν εχει ζητηση . :Pride:   Σας ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας .

----------

